# Duracraft bench bandsaw Model BBS 412, Manual



## Ladaca (Feb 10, 2020)

Does anyone have a source for the manual or can you make a PDF if you have one. My saw is a 1984 Duracraft bench bandsaw model BBS 412 and I can't keep the blade on the tires. The blade moves forward and then off as soon as I turn it on. Bought it used back in 1996 and never could get it to work right. Been gathering dust and a mouse nest ever since.

Looks exactly like the model 20412 (1988).

Thanks
Dan


----------

